# 74420



## codecarr (Feb 9, 2010)

As I'm sure you're all aware, CPT 74420, urography retrograde, no longer has base units. 

So what to use instead? I'm thinking 52250, cysto w/injection of radioactive substance.

What say you?

Thanks,
Dave


----------

